# E2 Visa questions -



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello All,

I had some questions in regards to E-2 Visa . I'm a Canadian citizen looking to purchase Make an investment in a business ( Gas station + Convenience Store ) . I understand by researching that hiring a good Attorney who knows the entire process of E2 helps alot and a strong business plan helps the case alot.


if had some questions if someone can help me with .

1. Can we purchase a home to live in on the E-2 visa or are there any restrictions around hat
2. If the business listed for $300k and I'm have a capital of $200k - This makes it 67% of the cost - Can the remainder portion be financed through a bank?
3. If the business is successful , in the future can another business be purchased ? do we need another application for the E2? or any restrictions if the business type has to be the same 
4. when its renewal time, do I have leave USA and enter again ?
5. I have kids who are under 7 at the moment. I understand they can do to college university and all - if The business is still on going , kids will be going to university there - In my knowledge, college usually finishes at the age of 22-23 ? what are the options after they turn 21 .


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1 no restrictions
2 ...can depend on the returns, cost etc .. they prefer the whole amout up front 
3 business expansion is allowed
4 yes visa are only issued outside of the US
5 ..children of the E2 holder cannot work at all ... they leave at 21 ...or get a student visa 
there is no path to a green card with E2


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for the help here.

for #5 i mean kids ! not things  

Also, how does health insurance work ? I'm assuming, we need buy privately. how much does it cost ( just ball park figure) . I understand that there are many variables






Davis1 said:


> 1 no restrictions
> 2 ...can depend on the returns, cost etc .. they prefer the whole amount up front
> 3 business expansion is allowed
> 4 yes visa are only issued outside of the US
> ...


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Are there any good Attorney's that you people her that guide through the whole process and business plan.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Things is good ...

as you say too many variables to even ballpark ...


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks

my major concern is if kids turn 21 - and still in school - how easy is for them to convert to a student visa - wouldn't want to disrupt school and all



Davis1 said:


> Things is good ...
> 
> as you say too many variables to even ballpark ...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

usama7 said:


> thanks
> 
> my major concern is if kids turn 21 - and still in school - how easy is for them to convert to a student visa - wouldn't want to disrupt school and all


Easiest to apply for the visa before they even start uni and get the F1 for the 4 years


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Easiest to apply for the visa before they even start uni and get the F1 for the 4 years


got it - I'm assuming this doesn't interfere with the "intent" as they were not the primary applicant of the E2 or they were dependents under it


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

usama7 said:


> got it - I'm assuming this doesn't interfere with the "intent" as they were not the primary applicant of the E2 or they were dependents under it


 Fairly standard for E2 kids.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

usama7 said:


> Thank you for the help here.
> 
> for #5 i mean kids ! not things
> 
> Also, how does health insurance work ? I'm assuming, we need buy privately. how much does it cost ( just ball park figure) . I understand that there are many variables


Many variables is an understatement. Plug your numbers in at healthcare.gov for starters. Once you know the move is really on the horizon I personally would contact local agents brokers for quotes instead of relying on on-line info.


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

twostep said:


> Many variables is an understatement. Plug your numbers in at healthcare.gov for starters. Once you know the move is really on the horizon I personally would contact local agents brokers for quotes instead of relying on on-line info.



Thank you for the help!


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

one thing when on E2 , are kids considered international students or would they pay fees as local residents would .. 

if it is less fees than international - then should only convert once they turn 21.

trying to weigh in on !

Sorry for all the questions




twostep said:


> Fairly standard for E2 kids.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

At this moment, most of the E2 visa's are only granted for 2 years. It used to be 5 years, and maybe in the future, it will be like that again. 

You need to be the majority owner in the business. If a bank is willing to give you a loan for the remainder of the money, you are lucky.

You can buy a house, as long as you can pay for the house. But if the government thinks your business isn't successful enough anymore in providing jobs to Americans, they will not extend your visa and you will have to leave the country immediately. They don't care if your business or house isn't sold yet, or if you kids are just about to graduate from their school.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Also, depending on the school, you kids will have to pay international tuition, or out-of-state tuition. Take that into account, as studying in the US is more expensive than in Canada.


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

definitely something to consider





EVHB said:


> Also, depending on the school, you kids will have to pay international tuition, or out-of-state tuition. Take that into account, as studying in the US is more expensive than in Canada.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Also, depending on the school, you kids will have to pay international tuition, or out-of-state tuition. Take that into account, as studying in the US is more expensive than in Canada.


The kids are seven right now. E2 dependents are eligible for public primary education. Let's worry about when to file for J1 when we get there


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Conversion time to J1 can depend on a number of factors one being in-state tuition as E2 dependent for xperiod of time versus international on J1. It all depends on the institution and your personal situation.


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

hahah I agree but thinking how everything will work out if we end up staying for longer .. just like a strong business plan 



twostep said:


> The kids are seven right now. E2 dependents are eligible for public primary education. Let's worry about when to file for J1 when we get there


----------



## ZiggyUSA (May 20, 2014)

EVHB said:


> At this moment, most of the E2 visa's are only granted for 2 years. It used to be 5 years, and maybe in the future, it will be like that again.
> 
> You need to be the majority owner in the business. If a bank is willing to give you a loan for the remainder of the money, you are lucky.
> 
> You can buy a house, as long as you can pay for the house. But if the government thinks your business isn't successful enough anymore in providing jobs to Americans, they will not extend your visa and you will have to leave the country immediately. They don't care if your business or house isn't sold yet, or if you kids are just about to graduate from their school.


2 years - since when? Another uninformed comment. The visa duration issued by a consulate is generally 5 years, 2 years only is the period of stay you will receive on your I-94.


----------



## ZiggyUSA (May 20, 2014)

usama7 said:


> Are there any good Attorney's that you people her that guide through the whole process and business plan.[/quote.
> 
> They can help with the business plan. I used them and they were not too expensive and very good knowledge of the process. They can also assist with the application covering letter.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ZiggyUSA said:


> 2 years - since when? Another uninformed comment. The visa duration issued by a consulate is generally 5 years, 2 years only is the period of stay you will receive on your I-94.


Your stay is based on your I-94.

https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/e-2-treaty-investors


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ZiggyUSA said:


> 2 years - since when? Another uninformed comment.


It's based on the 3 E2 visa holders that I currently know in the US.

From google:


> Period of Stay
> 
> Qualified treaty investors and employees will be allowed a maximum initial stay of two years. Requests for extension of stay may be granted in increments of up to two years each.


https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/e-2-treaty-investors

You will also find that initially it can be valid for 5 years, with extensions every 2 years.

But I never experiences it myself, as I am not a E2 visa holder.


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

any one heard of SCOTT LEGAL, P.C. ? ( delete if this is not allowed)

business was formed on E2 itself and have an extensive website with good information.

the attorney seem to be from a good school as well.

Not sure what credentials one should look for before finalizing a attorney


----------



## ZiggyUSA (May 20, 2014)

usama7 said:


> any one heard of SCOTT LEGAL, P.C. ? ( delete if this is not allowed)
> 
> business was formed on E2 itself and have an extensive website with good information.
> 
> ...


I did not use an attorney for my E-2. I got a consultant to do the biz plan and and extensive covering letter outlining how the application met the visa requirements. Saved myself thousands going down that route as opposed to using an attorney. I have only used an attorney for an L-1 which is exceedingly more complex than an E-2.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ZiggyUSA said:


> I did not use an attorney for my E-2. I got a consultant to do the biz plan and and extensive covering letter outlining how the application met the visa requirements. Saved myself thousands going down that route as opposed to using an attorney. I have only used an attorney for an L-1 which is exceedingly more complex than an E-2.


You used an attorney for your L1?


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand that E2 is a non immigrant VISA.

However if the spouse gets the EAD , could that lead to a Greencard down the road .. i guess depending on the employer's willingness to sponsor


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

in theory its possible


----------

